# Nvidia GeForce RTX 2070 Super not yet in the list ?



## pcartisHD (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello I got my Nvidia GeForce RTX 2070 Super FE today 
and wanted to see what it all stands so only he couldn't show me all the data

why? 
and how long does it take to see them?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2019)

Will push a new build out this week


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 30, 2019)

mine works fine,with correct texture fillrate


----------



## Hankanman (Jul 30, 2019)

Having a similar issue attempting to dump vbios from MSI Gaming X Trio RTX 2080 Super (BIOS reading not supported on this device)


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2019)

Hankanman said:


> BIOS reading not supported on this device


BIOS reading on Super will be supported in next build, too


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 30, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Will push a new build out this week



Why not have a web service for looking up GPU data, that GPU-Z prefers when it has an internet connection, and it falls back to whatever's embedded in its EXE for no internet? That way you wouldn't have to release a new build just for new devices, and the data being looked up would be both small and extremely cacheable so web traffic wouldn't be too crazy.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2019)

NVIDIA RTX 2060 Super and RTX 2070 Super Chips Come in Three Variants Each. Flashing Possible?
					

While working on GPU-Z support for NVIDIA's new GeForce RTX Super cards, I noticed something curious. Each of the RTX 2060 Super and RTX 2070 Super is listed with three independent device IDs in the driver: 1F06, 1F42, 1F47 for the former and 1E84, 1EC2, 1EC7 for the latter. GeForce RTX 2080...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Explanation


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 31, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> NVIDIA RTX 2060 Super and RTX 2070 Super Chips Come in Three Variants Each. Flashing Possible?
> 
> 
> While working on GPU-Z support for NVIDIA's new GeForce RTX Super cards, I noticed something curious. Each of the RTX 2060 Super and RTX 2070 Super is listed with three independent device IDs in the driver: 1F06, 1F42, 1F47 for the former and 1E84, 1EC2, 1EC7 for the latter. GeForce RTX 2080...
> ...



As always an excellent article going deep into the particulars.


----------



## pcartisHD (Aug 3, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Will push a new build out this week



But why is your version history: Added support for NVIDIA RTX 2060 Super, RTX 2070 Super, RTX 2080 Super, Tesla T4, Quadro T2000 Mobile ?
although that's not even true?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> NVIDIA RTX 2060 Super and RTX 2070 Super Chips Come in Three Variants Each. Flashing Possible?
> 
> 
> While working on GPU-Z support for NVIDIA's new GeForce RTX Super cards, I noticed something curious. Each of the RTX 2060 Super and RTX 2070 Super is listed with three independent device IDs in the driver: 1F06, 1F42, 1F47 for the former and 1E84, 1EC2, 1EC7 for the latter. GeForce RTX 2080...
> ...


because there's multiple super variants, which i wasnt aware of


----------



## pcartisHD (Aug 3, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> because there's multiple super variants, which i wasnt aware of



do you mean the versions here ?
even if I have a revised 2080 after the list .. even if I don't know if that's true .. because I ordered them directly from the Nvidia Shop


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes, you have 1EC7. Currently supported 2070S is 1E84.

Let me send you a test build


----------



## pcartisHD (Aug 3, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Yes, you have 1EC7. Currently supported 2070S is 1E84.
> 
> Let me send you a test build



i wrote you back because I don't know if I can take the picture here


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 3, 2019)

So W1zzard makes gpu-z without anyones help? so many people use this program, it is amazing... honestly he is a better man than me... I would have been tempted to have a small part of it show adverts or something, he would be a millionaire by now... lots of people use it  - hats off to him

downloaded over 60 million times according to product page... even a small advert size of that nvidia logo would generate him up front like a million bucks... and paid TPU members even if its only a dollar would get a new patreon tier with no adverts on gpu-z --- would be great for the site (if it ever gets desperate for cash) most of us here would glady pay $1 on patreon and vast majority of people who download it but don't come to this site prob won't even care people are so used to it by now in everything else.


----------



## Naki (Aug 6, 2019)

pcartisHD said:


> i wrote you back because I don't know if I can take the picture here


If you want to show us a screenshot of one or more of the GPU-Z windows/tabs, please use the built-in screen shot function - Camera button in top right.
Then it will allow you to easily upload the image and give you a link to put here in the forums. 

IF you want to take a larger screenshot, and/or one with other windows/programs showing and not GPU-Z only, then easiest is to take screenshot as desired with the Windows OS functions for that - Snipping Tool, or PrtScr button/etc. Then upload here and give a link, or embed the image in your reply: 








						Imgur
					

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com
				




An easier way, without needing manual upload into Imgur is to use a Cloud service with screenshot function, most have this, for example Dropbox, MS OneDrive have it.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2019)

Fixed in today's release



Naki said:


> Then upload here and give a link


Check out TPUCapture


----------

